# Cluckmecoop7's Animal Friends!



## cluckmecoop7 (Feb 24, 2020)

*Hello everyone,

This is my new journal! I have used to be "Blamo'sBestBuddy" but I had some problems and now I am signed up with "cluckmecoop7" like I am on SS and BYC.  This will be my thread where I will post regular updates and/or questions about my animal friends. I am starting out by answering these questions: (If I put "N/A" that means I don't want to answer or I just don't have that thing/animal, etc.) *

1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
*I don't want to see exactly where I am, but I will say I live in the north of the USA.  I get nice summers and pretty cold winters, although this winter wasn't very bad. *
2. How many people are in your family? Marital status?
*N/A*
3. How would you define your farm?
*Well, I don't really really have a farm yet. Right now I only have a few animals. *
4. What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
*Raise more animals? *
5. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
*Yes, I have. I've built a small shed and a chicken coop. *
6. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
*Yes, I'm just starting. Steel. *
7. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
*Joining BYC! *
8 Is it a hobby or an occupation?
*Hobby.*
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
*I'm really knowledgeable with chickens, and I really want to learn more about caring/butchering different animals. *
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
*I'm not sure. *
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
*YES!*
12. Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?
*N/A?? *
13. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
*No, I don't have any of those. *
14. Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
*Not really... I want to learn though.*
15. Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
*No. Yes, I have some. I have chickens, fish (does that count?) and I'm getting two rabbits soon. *
16. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
*I don't have one.*
17. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
*Yes, I do! I enjoy growing most everything. But I especially like growing sunflowers, radishes, snow peas, and more! *
18. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
*Yes, I do fish. But it's mostly just for fun. Only a few times have I eaten one of the fish I got. (But sometimes I keep one to use in a trap.)*
19. How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
*No, not much. I live on the edge of a small town. *
20. Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
*N/A*
21. What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
*Chickens mostly. *
22. If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?
*N/A*
23. Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
*Sometimes...but not much. *
24. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
*Yes. *
25. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
*In the country on a large farm far away from any towns, etc. *
26. Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
*Heating - yes! Cooking - not much. *
27. What would your ideal super hero/villain be?
*N/A*
28. Are your family or friends also interested in animals?
*Some of them. *
29. Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?
*Yes, I love to cook! Yes again!  I use my farm fresh eggs all the time! *
30. What was your best animal experience? Worst?
*Best was probably When my chickens started laying eggs. Worst was when a chick died. (I haven't been keeping animals very long so I don't have a lot.)*
31. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
*No, but I'm hoping to start soon. *
32. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
*N/A*
33. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
*No, at least not yet. But I want more information on that. *
34. Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?
*No. *
35 What is on your to do list?
*Put more wood shavings in the chickens coop. Clean one of my fish tanks. Bake cookie bars. *
36. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
*No, but I really, REALLY want too! *
37. In what do you trust?
*??? *
38. Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
*Yes. *
39. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
*Yes. I will share more of that later though. *

So as you probably found out I own six chickens right now and two fish. I am getting two rabbits in the spring and (hoping!!!) to get a pig sometime.


----------



## WildBird (Feb 25, 2020)

I didn't notice you had made this, Clucky! I'm definitely following! Hoping for you for the pig...


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Feb 25, 2020)

Thanks! I'm guessing I should tag @Senile_Texas_Aggie because she loved my other journal.  

So yesterday I was trying to find a way to get less mud all through my chicken's run. (It's from the snow melting.) They go up to their ankles in mud!! But they don't seem to mind. I am thinking of a solution. Tips?


----------



## WildBird (Feb 27, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Thanks! I'm guessing I should tag @Senile_Texas_Aggie because she loved my other journal.
> 
> So yesterday I was trying to find a way to get less mud all through my chicken's run. (It's from the snow melting.) They go up to their ankles in mud!! But they don't seem to mind. I am thinking of a solution. Tips?


I have the same problem every spring! I use woodchips, but we are starting to run out of those. I have to get a new batch every year because most of the wood chips decompose or get buried under the mud by the end of the year.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Feb 27, 2020)

Wood chips or wood shavings? Use said wood chips so I'm assuming thats what you mean.  

I actually decided yesterday I wood put wood chips in! (I also have a pile). It's working REALLY well!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Feb 27, 2020)

Miss @cluckmecoop7,

Thank you SO MUCH for starting this journal!  I missed you while you were off the forum.  Say hello to Blamo for me.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi,  It's good to know that! Yes, I will say hi to her for you. I'll be back on later.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 28, 2020)

I will gladly give you a pig, you just have to come and get it.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi there!  Welcome, recognize me from BYC?  . You found a great place here, that’s for sure!  Best kept secret on the net!  I’m not exactly what you meant by your location, but I habits that will be ready to sell in three weeks.  They are adorable!  New Zealand, but mixed colors.  If you want to look at some, PM me and I can show you pictures and we could figure out a way to get them to you!  Wouldn’t it be great to meet!!  Welcome to BYH...you’re gonna love it here!  Everyone is sooo nice and friendly!!


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Feb 29, 2020)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the greetings/welcomes!  No, @Duckfarmerpa1 - I don't quite recognize you...yet.
I'll PM, but your post was a little jumbled (for me at least! LOL) so I'm not sure exactly what you mean.


luvmypets said:


> I will gladly give you a pig, you just have to come and get it.


Where are you located? (State) Free?


----------



## luvmypets (Mar 1, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Hi everyone! Thank you for the greetings/welcomes!  No, @Duckfarmerpa1 - I don't quite recognize you...yet.
> I'll PM, but your post was a little jumbled (for me at least! LOL) so I'm not sure exactly what you mean.
> 
> Where are you located? (State) Free?


I’m in NJ which is probably far for you. But yeah I would just give you one of my beautiful mangalitsa piglets.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 12, 2020)

Ooh!! I'm actually not very far from there! 😀


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 12, 2020)

*Hi everyone!

I'm sorry I haven't been updating my journal much, but here I am again! I've just been super busy lately. 

So, I few things have been happening! 

First, Blamo, one of my 1 year old hens got hurt. I'm not exactly sure how but the other chickens saw it and started pecking her. 

Long story short, she is now in a "chicken jail" healing and I am trying to figure out what to do with the two bullies. (Kiwi and Marshy.) Well, for now I'll just keep doing what I'm doing and then I'll probably separate the bullies. I will post pictures and give you guys more details later because I got to go to my local pet shelter now and (maybe) pick up a rabbit!  *


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 13, 2020)

Good morning!

So I did bring home a rabbit yesterday! His name is Bun Bun and he is about 13 or 14 months old.  I'm pretty sure he is some kind of lop. I love him already! He is going to be my pet. (Not meat.)  




Next update is: One of my chickens got hurt. I guess the other chickens saw blood and started pecking right under her neck until I saw. (She is the lowest in the pecking order). Well, after I cleaned her up, I knew she would need to be separated so I set up my old dog crate up in the basement and let her be in there for the next two days. (about.) Then I built a "chicken jail" out in part of my girls run and she is now getting better.


----------



## WildBird (Mar 13, 2020)

You mean two chickens got hurt? That's terrible!

Nice rabbit, he looks familiar...


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 14, 2020)

WildBird said:


> You mean two chickens got hurt? That's terrible!
> 
> Nice rabbit, he looks familiar...



No, only one chicken. And she's getting better now. 

Thanks, lol!


----------



## WildBird (Mar 17, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> No, only one chicken. And she's getting better now.
> 
> Thanks, lol!


Oh, well glad she's getting better! How is she now (it's been a while since I've checked in on BYH)?


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 23, 2020)

Sorry, did't see this till now.  She's doing pretty good! Most of her feathers have grown back and right now I'm just trying to get her with the flock again..... which is NOT working!!!


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 24, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Sorry, did't see this till now.  She's doing pretty good! Most of her feathers have grown back and right now I'm just trying to get her with the flock again..... which is NOT working!!!


Hi! Just a suggestion but have you tried putting her in with them at night while they are roosting, that is the only time i have been successful and even that has failed for me a time or two. Good luck! Chickens can be so brutal to one another.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 25, 2020)

GardnerHomestead said:


> Hi! Just a suggestion but have you tried putting her in with them at night while they are roosting, that is the only time i have been successful and even that has failed for me a time or two. Good luck! Chickens can be so brutal to one another.



Hi!

Thanks for the suggestion! Well, there's a problem: _I let my chickens out around 8:00 or 8:30 AM. They wake up at about 6:00 AM I think. And they jump off the perch and walk around waiting. SOOOOO - They would attack Blamo in that time period. ☹_


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 25, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Hi!
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion! Well, there's a problem: _I let my chickens out around 8:00 or 8:30 AM. They wake up at about 6:00 AM I think. And they jump off the perch and walk around waiting. SOOOOO - They would attack Blamo in that time period. ☹_


Could you cover any windows in the coop so it stays dark until you get out there? That or perhaps put Blamo in a crate or something inside the coop so they can see but not get at her?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 25, 2020)

They make that shaded dark tinted like plastic for car windows..it rolls back off without damage


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks guys, but I don't think that would work either, @SA Farm.  My coop isn't big enough to fit my crate and I can't go buy crate that will fit because of Covid 19.  Any other ideas?


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2020)

Uh...Rig a separate house/run for her next to your coop so they can be outside together but, again, not hurt her? 
Take one of the other chickens from your coop to be with Blamo and once they are getting along really well, reintroduce the two of them together so they’ll have a better chance?


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 27, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> Uh...Rig a separate house/run for her next to your coop so they can be outside together but, again, not hurt her?
> Take one of the other chickens from your coop to be with Blamo and once they are getting along really well, reintroduce the two of them together so they’ll have a better chance?



Now _that _might work!!!! 

But I've also heard this. (Is it true?) If you separate the bully for a week or two, (and the other chickens can't see or hear her), then you put them back in the flock, this will help the bully feel lower down in the pecking order and the bullied chicken would be up more. 

I hope that wasn't too confusing.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ve heard of that, but I’ve never tried it myself, so I can’t say if it’s true or not. I’ve always only kept good temperaments in my flock as it’s a trait that matters to me when breeding. I’ve pulled the occasional bird out to put in “sick bay” but I’ve never had issues reintroducing. Perhaps I’ve just been lucky with my roosters not letting the hens get too big for their britches


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Mar 27, 2020)

SA Farm said:


> I’ve heard of that, but I’ve never tried it myself, so I can’t say if it’s true or not. I’ve always only kept good temperaments in my flock as it’s a trait that matters to me when breeding. I’ve pulled the occasional bird out to put in “sick bay” but I’ve never had issues reintroducing. Perhaps I’ve just been lucky with my roosters not letting the hens get too big for their britches



I don't have a rooster. Maybe that's what's wrong.


----------



## GardnerHomestead (Mar 27, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Now _that _might work!!!!
> 
> But I've also heard this. (Is it true?) If you separate the bully for a week or two, (and the other chickens can't see or hear her), then you put them back in the flock, this will help the bully feel lower down in the pecking order and the bullied chicken would be up more.
> 
> I hope that wasn't too confusing.


I know this works with goats sometimes. I also have a rooster now and he keeps the hens in order. Since having him i dont have a problem reintroducing anymore. I hope you can get her back to her flock! i like the idea of giving her a friend then reintroducing them both together.


----------



## WildBird (Mar 28, 2020)

I agree with the single friend idea that was posted above, or you could try the "see but don't touch" method. It's where you would put Blamo in a separate kennel for a week or two where the other chickens can see her but not pick on her, then let her back out into the flock. You could even mix the see but don't touch method with the single friend method! The see but don't touch mwthod is what I use every time to introduce new chickens or a chicken that has been away for a while. The chickens will squabble a bit at first, and that's normal, but if it comes to the point of blood then the bully has gone to far. I let mine work it out unless I see blood.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 5, 2020)

Thanks guys!

Turns out that she won't be in that flock anymore. 

She will be going to a new flock!  I will have two flocks! I'm raising the chicks right now!

I will give more details later.


----------



## WildBird (Apr 9, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Turns out that she won't be in that flock anymore.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Pictures?


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sorry, I wasn't getting alerts for this thread. I want to be for active from now on! This is Blamo checking out the perch in her new coop. And the next picture is Pippy and Mipsy.


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 19, 2020)

Things are going well. I'm expanding my run, and it's almost done! 

I put a gate in today. Wow, it was a lot of work. But I'm very happy with it! 

Pippy, Mipsy, & Penguin are growing well! 

I just made their broody bigger yesterday. They love running from one end to the other. 😀 Penguin and Mipsy can fly out the the brooder now! Pippy is (I'm guessing) a few days younger than them so she can't fly yet. I'm a little worried because she still doesn't have a tail while the others do! I think they are somewhere around 3 weeks old. (Maybe a little younger.)

Just wanted to give an update!


----------



## WildBird (Apr 21, 2020)

cluckmecoop7 said:


> Sorry, I wasn't getting alerts for this thread. I want to be for active from now on! This is Blamo checking out the perch in her new coop. And the next picture is Pippy and Mipsy.
> View attachment 72652
> View attachment 72653


Beautiful Blamo and adorable chicks! I don't think I've seen your new chicks (other than this), what breeds are they?


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (Apr 21, 2020)

WildBird said:


> Beautiful Blamo and adorable chicks! I don't think I've seen your new chicks (other than this), what breeds are they?



Thank you! They are said to be Black sex-links....but I'm not so sure. Penguin does not look at all like Mipsy and Pippy. (They are the ones in the picture above.)


----------



## cluckmecoop7 (May 8, 2020)

The chicks are really growing up! They are over 5 weeks old now. This picture was taken a few days ago:



(Penguin - Sapphire Gem)


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Sep 21, 2020)

Miss @cluckmecoop7,

You have been away for a long time now.  Do you not like me any more?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

